# Sling Box Finally Working



## psaman (Jun 8, 2009)

I must give Dish their due; it appears my accessing my 722k thru my sling adapter woes are finally over. I can access my DVR thru my android phone, desk top and lap top without the annoying "your receiver does not seem to be connected to the internet" messages. Just for giggles and grins, I checked and my software version is now L690. 
One odd thing is that while checking my dvr thru dishonline, it now shows all the BBMP downloads that I have made and also how long I will be able to see them. But the "my rentals" box on my dvr is still empty. Maybe that fix is coming also.:grin:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

My first thought - someone with 922 got it straighten ..


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Both our 722 and 922 work again too. But, this is not the first time it was broke and then fixed. Only time will tell if something was fixed, or just "rebooted" until it does it again.


----------



## psaman (Jun 8, 2009)

I take it back. After working for a few days, everything is back to normal. DO says my DVr does not appear to connected to the internet, everything else to the contrary. It was good while it lasted............:nono:


----------



## Touchdown (Oct 6, 2011)

Still having the same issues here. Ughh..this is getting frustrating.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

usually new technology for dish taking an year to make it works properly ... give it the time


----------



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

psaman said:


> One odd thing is that while checking my dvr thru dishonline, it now shows all the BBMP downloads that I have made and also how long I will be able to see them. But the "my rentals" box on my dvr is still empty. Maybe that fix is coming also.:grin:


I've downloaded a show which showed up in dishonline however within the "my rentals" box it only was their for one day, then disappeared. When it first displayed, it indicated I had like 29+ days remaining, so after one day it's gone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Transplanted Yankee said:


> I've downloaded a show which showed up in dishonline however within the "my rentals" box it only was their for one day, then disappeared. When it first displayed, it indicated I had like 29+ days remaining, so after one day it's gone.


This is an issue with the "My Rentals" at this time. The nightly updates are erasing the events prematurely. We are hoping to have it fixed via a software update in the future. In the time being, you can view the events the same day of the download but they will not stay.


----------



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

Okay...Glad to know it's not the late night eyes playing tricks on me.


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> This is an issue with the "My Rentals" at this time. The nightly updates are erasing the events prematurely. We are hoping to have it fixed via a software update in the future. In the time being, you can view the events the same day of the download but they will not stay.


:nono2: Just don't screw things up. We don't need programs disappearing from the EHDs again.


----------

